# Dawson County



## whitetailhuntress21

It's that time of year again Guys. Gun Season coming soon. Have any of y'all seen any Bucks, Killed any Bucks. Would love to get an Acorn Report as well. Are the white oaks and red oaks producing for y'all yet? Look forward to hearing from y'all. Lets try keep this thread going as hunting season gets started.


----------



## GA DAWG

Acorns been falling for a month or more in places. Most trees are slap loaded. Yeah I've saw some big bucks. None of which I can hunt.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I killed a doe sept 21 eating whiteoaks. No bucks yet but plenty of food.


----------



## smackdown51

i been watching a few does, pictures of bucks the beginning of august but they left. white oaks around me have been raining but have seem to slow down and the deer do not seem to be feeding much on them because of all the other food they have. maybe this cool snap will put them to moving more


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Thanks for the replies guys. All the oaks I've seen are already on the ground. There's some still holding on to the tree limbs. I started out with some Buck pictures on the trail cams back in August but seem to have left. Hoping the first cold snap will bring them back. Have a group of does hanging around. Really hoping we all have a great season this year. Don't forget to post some pictures.
Thanks again!


----------



## River Rambler

Plenty to eat with acorns everywhere. I've only seen a few young bucks...nothing special.
Lots of does.


----------



## Craig Knight

Got lots of bucks and does on cams , mostly eating on acorns, a few in our food plots and the oaks are loaded around middle Dawson county . Hopefully this weekend will be as good as last years opening day.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Hope yall have a great opening day. If yall can post about rubs and scrapes. Lets try pin down the pre-rut and rut activity. Thanks ahead of time for the reports yall.


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Well Monday is here. Didnt see anything this weekend but did get a few good pictures on my trail cams. I'll post pictures soon. How was everyone else's weekend?


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I seen a doe and a fawn sat morning in the oaks


----------



## mountain cat

Shot a good 8 Saturday am at 11:30
He was running 4 does!


----------



## hobbs27

here's mountain cats good 8.


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats!!


----------



## jlt4800

Nice Buck!! I hope to pull the trigger on one like it in the morning!!


----------



## mountain cat

Thanks yall!
 I'm proud of him!
Going to use the good 8's p in the am and kill me a free one on DF!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

mountain cat said:


> Thanks yall!
> I'm proud of him!
> Going to use the good 8's p in the am and kill me a free one on DF!



Nice buck, what part of the county did you kill him???


----------



## Craig Knight

good deer, congrats to you. You kill him up on the north end


----------



## superman1275

was there any big deer killed on the adult/child hunt at dawson forrest? my uncle killed a big bear this morning said its close to 300 lbs. will post pics.


----------



## superman1275




----------



## GA DAWG

Nice bear!! Only a few bucks kilt on AC hunt and 2 bear I think.


----------



## mountain cat

Kilt my buck right here in sweetwater!

My buddy killed a monster 14pt off DF on Thursday!
I think it'll be new county/Forrest record!


----------



## Craig Knight

mountain cat said:


> Kilt my buck right here in sweetwater!
> 
> My buddy killed a monster 14pt off DF on Thursday!
> I think it'll be new county/Forrest record!


good deal, I got a pic of a palmated monster supposedly killed in df. Sound like the same one ?


----------



## GA DAWG

That 14 pt was only 3.5 yr old. Amazing for up here. Gotta be the spray fields done that


----------



## mountain cat

Yeah he killed it on DF!
I sent all pics to Steve Thursday am when mike killed it!


----------



## brandonsc

can someone post the pics of the df monster on here?


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Congrats on all deers killed so far. Seems like everyone has had a sucessful hunt so far. What about the RUT??? When do y'all think that's going to get full blown? Do y'all feel we are in the pre-rut now? Thanks for everyone that has replied so far and look forward to the  ones to come. If anyone happens to have a picture of the 14pt buck I would love to see it.


----------



## Craig Knight

brandonsc said:


> can someone post the pics of the df monster on here?



Ive got pics of him but its not my deer to post pics of. Its a freakin hoss, I'm sure there will be plenty of pics posted sooner or later.


----------



## Craig Knight

My brother killed a heavy 7 pointer Saturday afternoon, Its neck was sweeled big time and hock were black and dripind, came in chasing a doe across one of the food plots, another guy killed a decent 6 yesterday bout 1/2 mile from him and no signs of him being anywhere near rutting


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Thanks to all the ones who's replied. I do appericate it. Next question....Do y'all think the rut will get kicked off this week? I'd like to know about rubs and scapes that y'all find. Post pics if y'all can.


----------



## lightsout2011

*Scrapes*

Seen 1 scrape north Dawson county yesterday evening. Not seen any chasing or deer, they still nocturnal. Hope this helps.


----------



## Makeithappen01

Hunted behind the house this evening saw moma bear with two cubs I thought they were about to climb in the tree with me! No deer or any fresh sign.The best time here is around thanksgiving or at least it has been for me in the past although I dont hunt much around here anymore


----------



## whitetailhuntress21

Just thought I'd put an update on here. Been out walking the trails found a few scrapes but not much else. The acorns seem to be disappearing which is a good thing that means they have to come find food which is where I will be waiting on them. LOL
I've got pictures of Bucks not far behind Does...Only at night so far. Hope the rut starts pretty soon. I've had some luck around Nov. 10-15 in the past.


----------



## GA DAWG

My buddy kilt a big ol bear yesterday eve in Dawson county.Only like 40ac. That's the 3rd bear off it in a yr.


----------



## jwheadhunter

Hunted Dawson this morning didn't see anything in the stand found some scrapes its got to be just around the corner I think 3 days before the moon gets full should be a good time to be in the Woods!


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter

I seen some chasing on sat, could not see what was doing the chasing. But they ran up on top of a ridge and a min. or so later they came running back down. and a small buck on the hunt for does also earlier that morn.


----------



## leemckinney

Saw four on Dawsonville WMA.  2 does, 1 fawn and one small buck.  No chasing going on.


----------



## PappyHoel

Went by the Dawson forest check station this evening to sign in and it didn't look like anything had been checked in.  Maybe coastie will give an update.


----------



## GA DAWG

PappyHoel said:


> Went by the Dawson forest check station this evening to sign in and it didn't look like anything had been checked in.  Maybe coastie will give an update.


If atleast one ain't. I've been mislead


----------



## 2-shot

You wasn't mislead


----------



## GA DAWG

Pics please Looked like a Dern goodun to me.


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Pics please Looked like a Dern goodun to me.



I wonder if it will be even worth hunting Dawson Forest on Saturday?


----------



## 2-shot

Trick photography makes em look good, no deer left there


----------



## Jeff Phillips

Heard 8 to 10 shots tonight.

Crowd wasn't too bad on Shoal Creek.

I saw squirrels.


----------



## 2-shot

Here Ga Dawg.   Don't laugh


----------



## PappyHoel

Was that taken on Dawson Forest?


----------



## 2-shot

Yes


----------



## PappyHoel

2-shot said:


> Yes



Very very nice congrats.  I'm going to try my luck on Sat.


----------



## 2-shot

Thanks, good luck they're moving around a little bit


----------



## GA DAWG

Congrats!  This is always the worse hunt. Id stay away


----------



## PappyHoel

GA DAWG said:


> Congrats!  This is always the worse hunt. Id stay away



Yes stay away


----------



## PappyHoel

Any updates on the DF hunt today?


----------



## PappyHoel

Was that from today's hunt or the first DF hunt?


----------



## mstock

*DF 14 pointer*

That's him



Craig Knight said:


> Ive got pics of him but its not my deer to post pics of. Its a freakin hoss, I'm sure there will be plenty of pics posted sooner or later.





brandonsc said:


> can someone post the pics of the df monster on here?


----------



## mstock

First Hunt


----------



## jlt4800

Awesome buck for sure !! 
Not sure but I think  I saw you the first day of the hunt.


----------



## mstock

Yeah, got him opening morning


----------



## mstock

*Df 14*

That's Him


----------



## superman1275

my uncle killed this giant at dawson forrest saturday. 140 lbs 10 pt 18 inches wide 12 inch G2's, the pictures dont do it justice


----------



## GA DAWG

Dang!!! Congrats to ur uncle!


----------



## Makeithappen01

Seen some chasin this Mornin Could not get a shot.Northwest Dawson


----------



## Makeithappen01

Rut is on


----------



## superman1275

how did the last hunt at dawson forrest go?


----------



## Craig Knight

*Best weekend so far*

I saw 15 deer saturday morning, and 13 sunday morning, couple of small bucks, one real nice 8 or 10 pushed 6 does by me at 8:55 saturday morning and lots of scrapes cleaned out all around my area in upper middle Dawson county. deer mover really good from 7:30-12:30 both days. Put 3 cameras up on scrapes yesterday and hopefully by Thursday I will have some pics and an ideal of the times they are coming thru.


----------

